# Roads of Somaliland



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Road from Hargeisa to Djibouti









































































Loyda at the border of Djibouti









Road sign near Ethiopian border









from http://tarmotamming.blogspot.com


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

^
Must be a nightmare to drive on these roads during rain season.


----------



## Schweden (Jan 5, 2008)

wow I actually expected better roads in Somaliland. But when calling it a "rich" and stable country, I guess these comparisons are made to the rest of Somalia.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

goschio said:


> Must be a nightmare to drive on these roads during rain season.


Corrected it for ya


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

I have heard that road from Ethiopia to Hargeisa and onto Berbera is quite a good now with new asphalt and so on. It's one of the two most important export roads for Ethiopia also. Roads from Hargeisa and Berbera to Burao may have new asphalt by now also.
But road from Borama to border of Djibouti is still pretty awful. And it would stay like this for some time.


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

wonder what happened to that SUV...


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

rakcancer said:


> wonder what happened to that SUV...


It had a head-on collision with a track at the left. Traveler who made these photos wrote that everyone survived. SUVs like this are ordinary public transport between Hargeisa and Djibouti. One way trip takes anything from 24 hours to one week if there are some flash rains.


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Some random pictures from internet

Road between Berbera and Burao near Sheikh









Roads in Hargeisa




























Somaliland:Main road leading of sheikh bashiir school (Hargeisa) by Green-Eyes, on Flickr


Somaliland: Xero-dhifta by Green-Eyes, on Flickr


----------

